# looking for reputable red & white parti breeder



## ridetilupuke (Dec 17, 2012)

The closest I found does not have breeding dogs OFA so I am unsure about purchasing. I am now thinking I need to look further from home and have the pup shipped. Anyone know of a parti breeder who has red & whites?

The breeder closest to me is Oak Hills Farms. Seems to be a lot of Kit-Sue in the pedigrees. Any recent thoughts/experience about these?


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Red and White*

Many partis have KitSue lines in them... there are just a ton of them out there. I got my B&W parti from DuBois Standard Poodles in Illinois. They are a KitSue 'breeding partner', and often have Red and White litters. While I think they probably have too many puppies per year, I was very happy with the quality of my dog (he is a UKC CH with 1 win towards his Grand). I cannot comment on if they are health tested 'enough' for what you are looking for, but she does list if testing is done. 

Good luck!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What about Jacknic Poodles? I don't know them personally but thy do health test & show UKC conformation as well as Agility titles. There is a good breeder here in NC but I don't think red/white. Her Parti's come from solids I believe & she shows AKC as well as health tested. Check Poodle Health Registry for Kit-Sue Poodles.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Jacknic*



3dogs said:


> What about Jacknic Poodles? I don't know them personally but thy do health test & show UKC conformation as well as Agility titles. There is a good breeder here in NC but I don't think red/white. Her Parti's come from solids I believe & she shows AKC as well as health tested. Check Poodle Health Registry for Kit-Sue Poodles.


I'm not sure if Jacknic ever has red/white... I know they have black and white and brown and white. And I just love the people at Jacknic, and their dogs are awesome!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know about red & white but I thought possibly health tested parentage would be more important than color. It is with me but I wait and all of a sudden the right dog pops up.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

A friend of mine just got two puppies from Oak Hill Farms. The one is red and white the other has almost liver color markings, but I don't think that is the official coloring of it. They are very sweet dogs but very different personalities. I don't know anything about the breeder, just that these puppies are adorable. My friend said the breeder has been really great to deal with.


----------



## ridetilupuke (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the posts. Health testing & parentage are both important to me. I love the red & white so I was hoping to find everything I wanted. I am in no hurry so I can wait a bit longer.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You also might want to contact breeders of Red Spoo because an Abstract might pop up in a breeding & would most likely be sold as "pet" quality. As far as researching look into who is selling their studs out to "doodle" breeders & what poodle lines are behind many of the "oodle" dogs. I wouldn't personally buy a dog from this type of breeder.


----------



## fish4poodles (Jul 13, 2012)

3dogs said:


> What about Jacknic Poodles? I don't know them personally but thy do health test & show UKC conformation as well as Agility titles. There is a good breeder here in NC but I don't think red/white. Her Parti's come from solids I believe & she shows AKC as well as health tested. Check Poodle Health Registry for Kit-Sue Poodles.



We have an 11 mos old parti from Jacknic. Awesome breeder and awesome dogs! Complete health testing and Kathy (breeder) is very involved with her dogs - weight pull, conformation, agility. She is also very available and interested in any updates about the puppies after they go home. My puppy's brother just became UKC Grand Champion at 10 mos old! And my girl will hopefully pass her therapy dog test next month. I can't say enough good things about Jacknic. She also has a lovely daughter who is studying animal science at MSU.


----------

